# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Iets in gezicht gehad

## curiz



----------


## Oki07

De meeste artsen adviseren vitamine E crème met een hoge dosis vitamine E, verkrijgbaar bij de apoptheek. Een tubetje kostte mij  12,50. Ik kan niet zeggen of het geholpen heeft. Ikw as op mijn hoofd gevallen en het is gelijmd. Het litteken wordt langzaam minder. Wel belangrijk om het soepel te houden en wat te masseren tegen onderhuids littekenweefsel. Dat kan ook met nivea.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik ben het met Oki eens ... 
Haal vit E-zalf, dit zorgt ervoor dat je er een minimaal litteken aan overhoudt!

Sterkte!!

----------


## curiz

thanks, ik zal hem gaan halen

groetj

----------


## Agnes574

Graag gedaan!

Mss kun je ons nog 's laten weten of de zalf geholpen heeft?

Sterkte en succes!!

----------

